# These really do work



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

www.ionic-balance.com i ordered one of these negative ion wristbands last saturday and it arrived on wednesday (so delivery is very good) i've had constant pain in my wrists for sometime and have constant back pain due to a work related accident last year,since wearing the band for only a few days my wrists are'nt sore anymore my back feels alot better and generally feel alot better to which i can only assume its down to the band......

its free to look and who know's these could help you too..

oh and i can give anyone a 15% discount code that i got.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tamson said:


> www.ionic-balance.com i ordered one of these negative ion wristbands last saturday and it arrived on wednesday (so delivery is very good) i've had constant pain in my wrists for sometime and have constant back pain due to a work related accident last year,since wearing the band for only a few days my wrists are'nt sore anymore my back feels alot better and generally feel alot better to which i can only assume its down to the band......
> 
> its free to look and who know's these could help you too..


really?

I wore the power balance wristband for over a year and I couldn't tell the difference.

However, they got a lot of attention as a fashion statement, I stopped wearing it when someone at work said they saw it on the wrist of a big brother contestant!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll have that 15% discount please :lol:


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

Tips said:


> I'll have that 15% discount please :lol:


never watch big brother so i would'nt know lol

code is ionicjon :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tamson said:


> never watch big brother so i would'nt know lol
> 
> code is ionicjon :thumb::thumb:


Nice one, I'm a sucker for health gadgets!


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

Tips said:


> Nice one, I'm a sucker for health gadgets!


when you go onto the site,go into offers there doing factory seconds for £9.99 only reason there seconds is there might be an imperfection with the writing or hologram but in no way does it affect the way the band works.

oh and you can still use the code,but stock may be limited..:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've ordered the ionic band, I've gone for the £9.99 factory second with discount. I hope I get the black on black band.

Thanks again for the code. :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

am i the only one thinking "snake oil" here ???


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

silverback said:


> am i the only one thinking "snake oil" here ???


Yes it goes along with Placebo


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

silverback said:


> am i the only one thinking "snake oil" here ???


you've lost me on that one!!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> Yes it goes along with Placebo


he, he - health & fitness gadgets are my achilles heel!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Perhaps this needs reading then is needed

http://www.trionz.co.uk/blog/index.php/does-power-balance-work/

*Although the company who manufactured the bracelets, which claimed they improved strength, balance and flexibility, have admitted that there is no scientific evidence to back up these claims, and they are 'no more beneficial than an ordinary rubber band.*


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm always amazed that

1. They're allowed to sell nonsense like this,

And

2. That people actually believe it and buy these things!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Had the power balance bracelet a year ago - it did nothing for me.

Currently wearing the trion:Z dual magnetic band which relieves me of little niggles here and there.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tips said:


> Had the power balance bracelet a year ago - it did nothing for me.
> 
> Currently wearing the trion:Z dual magnetic band which relieves me of little niggles here and there.


YOUR A MAD MAN TIPS :lol: i have some magic beans i could sell you,but they wont be cheap.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Tips said:


> Currently wearing the trion:Z dual magnetic band which relieves me of little niggles here and there.


No it doesn't. 
I'm amazed that people still think they do something when even the manufacturers have admitted that it's no more beneficial than a normal rubber band.

You might as well use one of the red rubber bands that postmen drop on the pavement for what use they are!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

The mind is a very powerfull thing!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> YOUR A MAD MAN TIPS :lol: i have some magic beans i could sell you,but they wont be cheap.


Magic beans?

How much?

What are the health benefits? :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

graeme_t said:


> No it doesn't.
> I'm amazed that people still think they do something when even the manufacturers have admitted that it's no more beneficial than a normal rubber band.
> 
> You might as well use one of the red rubber bands that postmen drop on the pavement for what use they are!


Magnetic therapy has been around for thousands of years and they are deemed a 'no health risk' by the World Health Organisation.

Nothing ventured nothing gained I say, & I do get a better nights sleep if I wear my magnetic bracelet - so it works for me - placebo or not.

How much are those postman red rubber bands? :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tips said:


> Magnetic therapy has been around for thousands of years and they are deemed a 'no health risk' by the World Health Organisation.
> 
> Nothing ventured nothing gained I say, & I do get a better nights sleep if I wear my magnetic bracelet - so it works for me - placebo or not.
> 
> How much are those postman red rubber bands? :lol:


you do know its complete bull**** dont you :lol: and the magic beans will increase your lifts 0.3% but you have to concentrate really hard.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> you do know its complete bull**** dont you :lol: and the magic beans will increase your lifts 0.3% but you have to concentrate really hard.


I know, I like buying them and testing out their claims.

It makes me laugh seeing people get so worked up about my bracelets - by either telling me their a load of crap or they've been cured of an affliction wearing one.


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Tips said:


> I know, I like buying them and testing out their claims.
> 
> It makes me laugh seeing people get so worked up about my bracelets - by either telling me their a load of crap or they've been cured of an affliction wearing one.


Have to agree there a load of horse sh1t


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

whether other people think there a load of crap is there opinion,since i've had mine on i've found my wrists no longer hurt and my back is no longer stiff when i get out of bed or during the day when i'm working.

so to me the band has helped,i only posted the link in order to give some people the chance to purchase an ionic band in order to HELP,i'm in no way getting any money out of it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 6 red rubber bands on my left arm, and wear a tin foil hat... these are to guard againt lion and tiger attacks...

I haven't been attacked since I started wearing them 8 years ago...they are really good and do work.....

you can buy them here, with a discount:

www.areyoufukingkiddingme.com

code is:

gullibletwat

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tamson said:


> whether other people think there a load of crap is there opinion,since i've had mine on i've found my wrists no longer hurt and my back is no longer stiff when i get out of bed or during the day when i'm working.
> 
> so to me the band has helped,i only posted the link in order to give some people the chance to purchase an ionic band in order to HELP,i'm in no way getting any money out of it.


The Trion:Z magnetic band makes a difference to me, so I am looking forward to trying out the ionic bracelet.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

At the end of the day, each to their own...bit like religion...some will get comfort/benefit from the belief that it works & makes a difference...others will believe that it's a total crock of sh1te


----------



## zatopek (Feb 19, 2012)

*They really don't*

http://www.asa.org.uk/ASA-action/Adjudications/2011/10/Ionic-Balance/SHP_ADJ_162457.aspx

There simply is not the eivdence that these are anythign other than a placebo, and that's after teh Advertising Standards Authority looked at eh claims and the evidence for them.

The product is targetted at ill people by making unsubstantiated health claims.

They have been adjudicated against by the ASA but continue to make the claims and target genuinely ill people with a product that has absolutely no proven effect.

PS the plural of anecdote is not evidence.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I must admit, I got my bracelet in the post yesterday and tried it on.

Last night, I got the best sleep in a long time - deep and uninterrupted, it could be a coincidence, it could be psychosomatic but long may it continue.

I've wasted way more money on detailing products that promised the earth and delivered so little and that's just for a tin car.

What's a tenner for my well being in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Tips said:


> What's a tenner for my well being in the grand scheme of things?


A lost tenner.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Boom tish!

I couldn't tell you how much money has been lost on buying crap detailing products, and I'm sure I'm not the only person.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well if it works for you, then it's worth the money...

Oh, I got the payment for that tin foil hat I mentioned above, I'll try and get it sent out to you tomorrow... just have to mine it from the caves on Mars...



:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers Cuey - I don't want any mind surveillance done on my brain by various supernatural or conspiratorial organisations! 

Hoo ha.


----------



## zatopek (Feb 19, 2012)

Try these they work just as well.

http://skepticbros.com/store/


----------

